# Clinics that offer Egg Share for CF gene carriers



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I ws just wondering if anyone knew of any clinics that offer Egg Share to Cystic Fibrosis carriers. Unfortunately my test came back positive but apart from that everything else is ok and the only clinic I've been able to find is CRM London (I'm in Sheffield nearly 300 miles away). I thought it would be handy if anyone that knows of any can post back and then there's some sort of list for anyone else that may be in the same boat.

Lynsey
xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was going to say CRM as I was offered and accepted a CF carrier egg donor


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks JJ1, I'm sorry it resulted in a bfn and hope you will get there soon, how did u find CRM?

xxx


----------

